# MY Not Quite a Year Collection....



## Ciani (May 28, 2009)

So finally I'm going to post a more recent collection pics, I got started really collecting in I think August of 08' and there is so much more I want (already planning out how I'm spending my $600+ birthday haul in August lol). I also ordered a bunch of stuff a day ago which I'll post the pictures on Friday when I get them lol.


(Updated): 08/22/10 I added a few new pictures of my pigment collection now and my vanity setup.


Here's what I started with back in the first month or so...I was so excited then lol.






Here's where I put everything....I'm out of room already and I just bought it lol.















All my holiday collection items...I can't remember the names of all the pigments or the glosses lol.





*from Left to Right* 
1st Row: Luna Cream Base, Holiday Palettes, (paints)Artjam, Sublime, Bamboom, Odd Couple 
2nd Row: Cool Heat, Submarine, Star by Night, Top Hat, Lotusland, Wintersky, Vellium, Sea and Sky 
3rd Row: Surreal, Moonflower, Blue Flame, Romping, Sunset B., Grand Entrance, and Solar White.





The Start of my pigment obsession!
(Bottom L to R):
Row 1: Darksoul, Sweet Sienna, Silver Fog, Silver, Pure White, White, Vanilla, Frost, Lark About, Pink Opal
Row 2: Chocolate Brown, Gold Stroke, Cocomotion, Blonde's Gold, Shimmertime, Deckchair, Fairylite, Naked, Polished Ivory
Row 3: Blue Brown, Melon, Mega-Rich, Pink Bronze, Old Gold, Golden Lemon, Milk, Kitchmas, Lovely Lily, Cool Pink
Row 4: All Girl, Apricot Pink, Rose, Pinked Mauve, Fuchsia, Bright Fuchsia, Brash & Bold, Pink Pearl, Heritage Rouge, Burnt Burgundy
Row 5: Teal, Mutiny, Azreal Blue, Clear Sky Blue, Cornflower, Push the Edge, French Violet, Full Force Violet, Violet, Circa Plum
Row 6: Rebel Rock Blue, Blue, Marine Ultra, Bell Bottom Blue, Steel Blue, Pastorale, Chartreuse, True Chartreuse, Golder's Green, Golden Olive
Row 7: Partylicious, Crystallized Purple Glitter, Deep Blue Green, Landscape Green, Emerald Green, Night Light





1st Row: Moon River, Fun and Games, Fashion Frenzy, Pretty Baby, Summer Rose, Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick in Peony
2nd Row: Love Rock, Tippy, Pleasantry, Just a Pinch, Blush of Youth 





1st Row: Perfect Topping MSF, Commemorative, Lightsweep/Shadester, Silver Aura, Belightful, 
2nd Row: Keepsake, Lucent





All my Foundations because I can never find one that matches my pale snow white skin so I have to mix my own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, also my primers, Shishedo Control Stick, NC15 Studio Sculpt Concealer which is too yellow for me bleh, Porcelain set powder, ext.





Left side: Lime Crime "Snow Queen" and half jar of All Girl.
MAC Samples: in the box mixed with Simply Naturals mineral samples I got off ebay and 3 Beauty from the Earth shades I got during the 4th of July sale last year. In the small boxes on the right are MAD Mineral samples and more random mineral samples.





My "I just got started messing with false lashes small starter collection lol"





My start of a new addiction to painpots,paints and fluidliners. Names speak for themselves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.





Left to Right: MAC Hello Kitty Lucky Tom and Too Dolly Quads, Nixie Pro palette I got for signing up, a palette my sister in-law got me from The Body shop with some great colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and my Ben Nye Lumiere palette <3.





My Urban Decay Palettes





Coastal Scents 88 Matte and Shimmer Palettes and Anastasia Eyebrow kit.





Start to my MAC Brushes (some dirty still from just using them)





Random brushes from Coastal Scents and some Mineral companies as well as a set I bought from a Guru on Youtube who got me hooked on makeup lol.





My Too Faced World Domination Tour Box (so pretty)





The $100 Mirror I begged my bf to buy me and told him I'd pay him back for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's like so bright it's blinding and I can see every little flaw I have! ouch!





My liners, Jumbo Nyx Eye Pencils, Shadesticks, MAC Eye Kohls, Brow Pencil in Velvetone, Brow Gel, NW15 Moistureblend Concealer, Mascaras, And Eye Primer which I'm going to have to cut in half soon to pry out the product that is stuck inside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























Bright Future e/s
Bronzescape
Impassioned
(I still have to get Scatteray because they were out even though the site says they have it )
Sun Rush
Pink Rebel
Refined Gold Bronzing Powder 

My First Refill Shadows:
Gesso
Clarity
Newly Minted
Humid
Freshwater
Moon's Reflection
Parfait Amour
Carbon

Aquavert e/s pot

Pro Palette/x4 Eye Shadow x 2
Foundation Pump
Fix+

Girl Friendly PP
Mosscape PP

Brassy f/l
Shade f/l


----------



## TISH1124 (May 28, 2009)

Great great collection...love the vanity 

the last row of pics are a little hard to see they are side to side vs up and down


----------



## Ciani (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Great great collection...love the vanity 

the last row of pics are a little hard to see they are side to side vs up and down_

 
Yeah the Vanity is great although I already grew out of it hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, no idea what I'm going to do with the order I just placed as well as if the Gone but not Forgotten sends me the 5 Pigments I wanted to get.

I'll have to post a better picture tomorrow! I got into about an hour of pull everything out and realized I was getting tired of sitting there lol!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 28, 2009)

Wow!!! Everything looks so delicious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vanity is awesome and I love how organized you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw. did you hit the pan on your absinthe e/s in the book of shadows? How long did it take you?


----------



## TISH1124 (May 28, 2009)

Now I can see it all.....Amazing!! you need to come organize my stash!


----------



## Mabelle (May 28, 2009)

Is that the MALM dressing table from Ikea? I've been searching craig's list high and low for one of those babies.

Beautiful collection for about a year old. You must be a hardcore hauler.


----------



## Ciani (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Wow!!! Everything looks so delicious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vanity is awesome and I love how organized you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw. did you hit the pan on your absinthe e/s in the book of shadows? How long did it take you?_

 
I actually only used it maybe two times but for some reason the top looks weird 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Ciani (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Is that the MALM dressing table from Ikea? I've been searching craig's list high and low for one of those babies.

Yep! The half sized version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I talked my parents into letting me pick up when we made a trip near Detroit, my father had to follow me around the store for an hour and a half! I had never been to an Ikea and it was so huge! They even gave a map out at the entrance lol. I think you can order this one off the Ikea site now since I know you can't get the large version online anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

Beautiful collection for about a year old. You must be a hardcore hauler._

 
I tend to order way too much! My eyes have been sometimes bigger than my checking account lol. I should have more savings than I do but MAC is making me haul crazy with a new collection or two every month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....wish there was a break inbetween so I could recoup all my funds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lately it's been worse because I want to get as many of the pigments as I can since those last forever and I've been calling around places just to find some of the older ones lol.


----------



## Edie (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Amazing!! you need to come organize my stash!_

 
Couldnt have said it better myself! Awesome collection.


----------



## kalz (May 28, 2009)

I was just speechless !! It looked so nice ! How i wish i have a collection like yours...


----------



## annegal (May 28, 2009)

such a nice vanity!! i wish there was space in my teeny room for a vanity like that!


----------



## Zoffe (May 28, 2009)

That's a huge collection for just a year


----------



## Tahti (May 28, 2009)

OMG amazing!! We have nearly the very same blushes ;D


----------



## Ciani (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Now I can see it all.....Amazing!! you need to come organize my stash!_

 
  Wow I was so tired I over looked this comment. (or maybe it was the lack of wearing my glasses) lol, I totally would if we lived in the same area! It took me a good 2-3 hours I think to cut all the boxes out and tape them together. I need to get a set of drawers for the right side of the vanity too since I ran out of room and I need something to put my palettes in (it's dangerous to have them on the edge of my desk with my cats around lol.


   Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kalz* 

 
_I was just speechless !! It looked so nice ! How i wish i have a collection like yours..._

 
I gave up alot of other things not pertaining to makeup for this collection.....like new clothes.....my bf....(well if you count him being angry I spent so much money on something he can't understand even though he collects video games lol), I also gave up trips to go anywhere. I'm such an addict 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....is there a makeup AA?

  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *annegal* 

 
_such a nice vanity!! i wish there was space in my teeny room for a vanity like that!_

 
It's actually really not very big, I got the smaller version even though I wanted the bigger one because we only had the car to haul it home in and the large one wouldn't fit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It fits quite well in our spare room which also has two computer desks and an elliptical and the room isn't really huge or anything.  The desk is really not very wide at all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_OMG amazing!! We have nearly the very same blushes ;D_

 
It's hard trying to figure out what to wear with my skin tone that won't look to crazy pigmented or off, the curse of having pale white skin. Although some lady at work told me I look like snow white lol, I guess it's the midnight black hair mixed with the pale white complexion. I love Moon River though it's one of my favorites I even bought my first backup of that one lol.


----------



## BRO0KElynn (May 29, 2009)

Your collection is HUGE!! I love how you store your makeup!


----------



## kittykit (May 29, 2009)

That's one great collection! I really like your vanity.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 31, 2009)

awwww sooo nice stuff and i love ur table <3 its great


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 31, 2009)

Nice collection!


----------



## nunu (Jun 1, 2009)

Love your collection!!!


----------



## Choupinette28 (Jun 1, 2009)

Great collection!!


----------



## Lapis (Jun 21, 2009)

Love your collection!

But the fact the small malm doesn't hold near enough is heart breaking for me


----------



## Susanne (Jun 21, 2009)

Great collection! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## juicy415 (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 22, 2009)

OMG that is amazing and gorgeous!  I wanna come over and play!!  lol


----------



## silviachic (Jun 22, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL! thats crazy that you collected that many within less than a year! I definitely have some catching up to do hehe


----------



## TamiChoi (Jun 22, 2009)

nice collection


----------



## frocher (Jun 23, 2009)

Great stash, I love your setup.


----------



## sherby2722 (Jun 23, 2009)

Fantastic collection!!


----------



## Odette (Jun 23, 2009)

Great collection, and it is so well organized.


----------



## ashizzle (Apr 8, 2010)

Very nice!  I want to steal your set up!


----------



## miss_primer (May 7, 2010)

Nice collection. Its really organized and neat.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 8, 2010)

Awesome collection.. Look at all those piggies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They all look so pretty together. I love how colorful your collection is. I love having a wide variety of colors in EVERYTHING


----------



## peachsuns (May 8, 2010)

Your collection is so big, so gorgeous, and so organized.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ing at your vanity. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## beautylush (May 9, 2010)

How do you pay for everything? WOW! 

I'd die though. You must be proud of yourself. 

_Send me your samples!  (just kidding, unless you want to
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


'Some people spend their whole life trying to find something they love. I already found mine. Makeup.'_


----------



## ktbeta (May 25, 2010)

It's like makeup wonderland in there! Congrats


----------



## Amarie (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, very nice collection ;-)


----------



## nychick1384 (Aug 19, 2010)

That is real dedication to your makeup addiction to have collected all that in under a year. I applaude you...no really I'm clapping for you


----------



## jujubot (Sep 4, 2010)

The organization of your drawer makes my heart flutter with joy!  lol Thanks for sharing =)


----------



## jrose614 (Sep 4, 2010)

You're my hero


----------

